# propane torch for ice spots



## larrylaverne

does any one use a small torch setup to spot melt the ice on resident steps/sidewalks in place of salt etc. is there any good products out there?


----------



## Luther

We use them only on wooden decks.


----------



## Triple L

larrylaverne;881924 said:


> does any one use a small torch setup to spot melt the ice on resident steps/sidewalks in place of salt etc. is there any good products out there?


WTF? do you plan on totally evaporating the water to? Its just going to re-freeze after you melt it.... How much time to you have on your hands? $0.20 of ice melt is not gonna end the world....


----------



## JoeCool

Also if you spot heat concrete too much you will find that when it expands enough it will pop... explode and now you have a crater that a customer will not be too happy about.


----------



## Italiano67

Triple L;881935 said:


> WTF? do you plan on totally evaporating the water to? Its just going to re-freeze after you melt it.... How much time to you have on your hands? $0.20 of ice melt is not gonna end the world....


LOL! my sentiments exaxctly.


----------



## dlcs

Yeah, we do it.


But the trick is you have to mop it up real quick or use a squegee or it will refreeze quickly. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## hydro_37

I want to be your propane dealer.....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;881925 said:


> We use them only on wooden decks.


Lemme guess, you build decks in the summer? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow

Another form of ice melting..Im waiting for illplowyou and his thoughts...Cant wait..:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Matson Snow;882228 said:


> Another form of ice melting..Im waiting for illplowyou and his thoughts...Cant wait..:waving:


Dang, dang, dang DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why didn't I think of that??????????????????? :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## whit16

*I wish...*

I wouldnt need to spend so much @ Walmart replacing my hardened up pants and boots....dam calcium chloride! and thats just from pelletized!!!!:realmad:


----------



## cretebaby

Matson Snow;882228 said:


> Another form of ice melting..Im waiting for illplowyou and his thoughts...Cant wait..:waving:


I have a feeling we won't see him again.

That's to bad to, I could use a good laugh. :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

I use a torch to melt the ice, then a cordless wet vac to pull up the water.


----------



## Bajak

I find the flame is infective @ 20 degrees.


----------



## cretebaby

Bajak;882627 said:


> I find the flame is infective @ 20 degrees.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

Bajak;882627 said:


> I find the flame is infective @ 20 degrees.


You have to switch to MAPP at that temp. Then Oxy-Acetylene below zero. It's all on the wrapper if you guys would take the time to read........


----------



## cretebaby

2COR517;882644 said:


> You have to switch to MAPP at that temp. Then Oxy-Acetylene below zero. It's all on the wrapper if you guys would take the time to read........


You are so smart Palmer.


----------



## Bajak

Well Palmer, While you have your wet vac out, why wouldn't you add some Ca/Cl and make your own brine?


----------



## 2COR517

Bajak;882680 said:


> Well Palmer, While you have your wet vac out, why wouldn't you add some Ca/Cl and make your own brine?


I thought the idea was to AVOID using expensive rock salt, let alone the 'heavy doody" stuff.....


----------



## Bajak

OOOH. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## bike5200

If you poured gas on the ice and then lit it you would use less propane. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B&B

C4 works well on those problem areas.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Maybe pre-treat with a bit of starting fluid and fluid film. Should make a nice quick ice melter once the flame is applied, LOL:laughing:


----------



## hydro_37

I see the OP hasn't said he likes any of the suggestions.....lmao


----------



## Mark Oomkes

B&B;883956 said:


> C4 works well on those problem areas.


OK, that is waaaaaaaaay overkill. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## leon

*propane for ice*



larrylaverne;881924 said:


> does any one use a small torch setup to spot melt the ice on resident steps/sidewalks in place of salt etc. is there any good products out there?


===================================================================

I use a propane torch sized to melt rubber roof seams 
together and it works very well for ice. 
I also use a 100,000 BTU kerosene salamander if it is
really thick and it breaks up quickly/evaporates without
damaging the concrete surface.
A few minutes and its down to bare dry surface with no 
problems.

leon


----------



## iceyman

leon;884977 said:


> ===================================================================
> 
> I use a propane torch sized to melt rubber roof seams
> together and it works very well for ice.
> I also use a 100,000 BTU kerosene salamander if it is
> really thick and it breaks up quickly/evaporates without
> damaging the concrete surface.
> A few minutes and its down to bare dry surface with no
> problems.
> 
> leon


so u tote around a kerosene heater and whenver you come across ice built up u fire that baby up and watch it do its magic? do you use this on steps? driveways?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

After doing some Grandview type research, I'm having second thoughts on this concept.

Here's some ideas I have come across:

There's nothing that says "I'm a professional" like a jet powered outhouse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

This one looks like the most fun, though:

What do you all think, a full trip or trip edge would work best? I want to do what's best for my transmission, after all.

Second one would be great for the small areas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Initially I was thinking of this:

But then I remembered that they retired all the SR 71's. Besides, thought it might be overkill.


----------



## Matson Snow

Mark Oomkes;885023 said:


> Initially I was thinking of this:
> 
> But then I remembered that they retired all the SR 71's. Besides, thought it might be overkill.


That will melt some ice...illplowyou what do you think.Will that hurt the concrete


----------



## asps4u

Wouldn't this be easier?


----------



## leon

*jet engines, salamanders and propane*

Those pictures are great mark,
you wold probably want full trip plow
on the ten wheeler.
Red Green would give the builder of the
jet powered outhouse high marks as well 
as it is very professional

I use the torch and salamander both around here
as we get a lot of ice build up and the salamander
works very well especially for downspout gutters 
that are plugged with ice build up, but its time consuming

Mark did you receive the PM message i sent you?

leon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

leon;885222 said:


> Those pictures are great mark,
> you wold probably want full trip plow
> on the ten wheeler.
> Red Green would give the builder of the
> jet powered outhouse high marks as well
> as it is very professional
> 
> I use the torch and salamander both around here
> as we get a lot of ice build up and the salamander
> works very well especially for downspout gutters
> that are plugged with ice build up, but its time consuming
> 
> Mark did you receive the PM message i sent you?
> 
> leon


I really like the outhouse one, that's my fav.

Yup, I'm eagerly awaiting more info from you when it's available. Thanks


----------



## larrylaverne

i really did not think ice removal was a humorous topic for professional?? businessmen......."every job is a self portrait of the person who did it..autograph your work with excellence"


----------



## Triple L

larrylaverne;885803 said:


> "autograph your work with excellence"


Yupper, a propane torch will do that for ya >>><<<


----------



## Mark Oomkes

larrylaverne;885803 said:


> i really did not think ice removal was a humorous topic for professional?? businessmen......."every job is a self portrait of the person who did it..autograph your work with excellence"


So what are you saying, professionals don't joke around?

Your question was answered many, many times.


----------



## Luther

larrylaverne;885803 said:


> i really did not think ice removal was a humorous topic for professional??


Your question qualifies as humorous.


----------



## cretebaby

I would think that someone named Larry Laverne would have a bit more of a sense of humor.


----------



## Luther

cretebaby;886358 said:


> I would think that someone named Larry Laverne would have a bit more of a sense of humor.


Yeah, come on Laverne......lighten up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TCLA;886348 said:


> Your question qualifies as humorous.





cretebaby;886358 said:


> I would think that someone named Larry Laverne would have a bit more of a sense of humor.





TCLA;886362 said:


> Yeah, come on Laverne......lighten up.
> 
> View attachment 64684


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## larrylaverne

actually i was hoping (well maybe not hoping) looking to find a proven torch kit i saw one advertised. but anything better/different.i didnt want to do the sand salt thing for just small patch on porch(concrete)/sidewalk, but maybe i'll have to. i like to finish a resident snowblower/shovel job and it'll be near perfect.ya i got time .nice donkey nice jet tractor. 
hows that...."every job is a self portrait oft he person who did it... autograph your work with excellence" oh by the way snow is funny, ice isnt i fell once it hurts. later, i gotta do a snow dance


----------



## Luther

larrylaverne;886422 said:


> later, i gotta do a snow dance


I can help you out there too...........keep smiling.


----------



## Superior L & L

My name is Larry Laverne, i am the fun police!!!!!!! :realmad:

If your a professional PLEASE no jokes, smiling or laughing :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

Superior L & L;886449 said:


> If your a professional PLEASE no jokes, smiling or laughing :laughing::laughing:


Well, I don't know what to do now. I might just go home.:laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Can we have a smiley with straight face please. 



:laughing::laughing:I can't help it.xysport:laughing:


----------



## Triple L

larrylaverne;886422 said:


> actually i was hoping (well . i like to finish a resident snowblower/shovel job and it'll be near perfect.


I still dont get why a touch of ice melt would not make it near perfect... Probally just as fast as you with your torch and twice as effecient...

DLCS - this smiley minus the salute :salute: LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

The idea is kinda crazy...

You could buy one of these and be a prefessional ice melter in the winter and a prefessional weed killer in the summer...

http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=1832


----------



## leon

*ice etc.*



larrylaverne;886422 said:


> actually i was hoping (well maybe not hoping) looking to find a proven torch kit i saw one advertised. but anything better/different.i didnt want to do the sand salt thing for just small patch on porch(concrete)/sidewalk, but maybe i'll have to. i like to finish a resident snowblower/shovel job and it'll be near perfect.ya i got time .nice donkey nice jet tractor.
> hows that...."every job is a self portrait oft he person who did it... autograph your work with excellence" oh by the way snow is funny, ice isnt i fell once it hurts. later, i gotta do a snow dance


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

larry you can buy the weed dragon directly by mail order 
from the weed dragon folks but it might be faster to check
with the local farm store if you have an Agway or Tractor 
Supply Company store nearby or another farm store chain.

leon


----------



## 2COR517

JohnnyRoyale;886515 said:


> The idea is kinda crazy...
> 
> You could buy one of these and be a prefessional ice melter in the winter and a prefessional weed killer in the summer...
> 
> http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=1832


I want the backpack kit. Then I would feel extra perfessional.


----------



## ALC-GregH

As funny as it may seem, the weed dragon would more then likely allow a person to get the ice broken up and cleared faster then salt. I've used those torches before on ice and depending on the outside temp, it can melt the ice fast enough that a shovel/scraper can have it clear in minutes.

Now doing this on large areas or even on a regular basis isn't going to be cost effective. Salt would definitely be the way to go.


----------



## cretebaby

ALC-GregH;886840 said:


> As funny as it may seem, the weed dragon would more then likely allow a person to get the ice broken up and cleared faster then salt. I've used those torches before on ice and depending on the outside temp, it can melt the ice fast enough that a shovel/scraper can have it clear in minutes.
> 
> Now doing this on large areas or even on a regular basis isn't going to be cost effective. Salt would definitely be the way to go.


But......but......Salt doesn't work below 20* and wreck concrete.

I'llplowyou said so.


----------



## Luther

cretebaby;886845 said:


> But......but......Salt doesn't work below 20* and wreck concrete.
> 
> I'llplowyou said so.


I heard him say that too..........so it must be true!


----------



## Matson Snow

larrylaverne;886422 said:


> actually i was hoping (well maybe not hoping) looking to find a proven torch kit i saw one advertised. but anything better/different.i didnt want to do the sand salt thing for just small patch on porch(concrete)/sidewalk, but maybe i'll have to. i like to finish a resident snowblower/shovel job and it'll be near perfect.ya i got time .nice donkey nice jet tractor.
> hows that...."every job is a self portrait oft he person who did it... autograph your work with excellence" oh by the way snow is funny, ice isnt i fell once it hurts. later, i gotta do a snow dance


I have a buddy...His name is Dick Payne..He has a great sense of humor..,,:waving:


----------



## Seaway25

JohnnyRoyale;886515 said:


> The idea is kinda crazy...
> 
> You could buy one of these and be a prefessional ice melter in the winter and a prefessional weed killer in the summer...
> 
> http://www.rittenhouse.ca/asp/Product.asp?PG=1832


I have a torch like that. I use it for shrink wrapping boats.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

2COR517;886786 said:


> I want the backpack kit. Then I would feel extra perfessional.


You know what I meant.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I have a contract that requires some serious ice removal after every 3-4 storms. The south side of the road doesn't see sunlight from October-April. No matter how much ice melt we use after each storm, ice is guaranteed to build up 3-4" in the gutter.

We use a propane weed burner to get ourselves a spot where the blade will dig in and start ripping ice out.


----------



## hydro_37

No matter what you do Laverne.....it isn't gonna be cost effective with propane
If you have customers willing to pay for it then go ahead and do it. ( I want some of your customers next year}....lol


----------



## asps4u

TCLA;886848 said:


> I heard him say that too..........so it must be true!


Not only is it true because he said it, but he proved it with his very insightful and infomative posts. :laughing:


----------



## jomama45

I'm secure enough in myself to admit I've used our propane torches before to melt ice, but:

- We have a few 500K btu torches for heating masonry materials already.
- It's really slow, kinda like taking a rubber knife to a gun fight.
- I'd probably be considered a borderline pyromaniac, so I'd probably do it even if it didn't work at all.

In all honesty Larry, it's a very slow process. You would be best off heating the concrete slowly to a point where you can break the ice free. And anyway, when you crank a torch like that wide open, your gonna scare the heck out of every homeowner, to the point that they're going to think you're not so professional after all.

Oh, & if you really want a nice torch, skip the chincy light duty models & visit a propane supplier & order a heavy duty cast iron "big bertha" torch.


----------



## buckwheat_la

just a suggestion, trying to be helpfull for all those concerned, but i know around here they use those big tow behind air compressors for really backed snow and ice in sensitive areas (like on railway switches), i have also seen the same thing used in tight areas, i have never uses it myself, but it seemed to really clean up the ice and snow off those railway track/track switches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

asps4u;887654 said:


> Not only is it true because he said it, but he proved it with his very insightful and infomative posts. :laughing:


Where?

Links please, cuz I missed them.


----------



## Luther

Here's a Link for you........


----------



## ScottPA

I just carry a BIC lighter with me for small ice spots...seems to work pretty good and very easy to transport, plus you can get them pretty cheap. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ScottPA;888323 said:


> I just carry a BIC lighter with me for small ice spots...seems to work pretty good and very easy to transport, plus you can get them pretty cheap. Hope this helps!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Watch it, some of the newbies don't like humorous posts. They tend to get all pissy.


----------



## ScottPA

Mark Oomkes;888349 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Watch it, some of the newbies don't like humorous posts. They tend to get all pissy.


Sorry but I couldn't resist.:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ScottPA;888350 said:


> Sorry but I couldn't resist.:laughing:


I just wish I had thought of it.


----------



## ScottPA

Mark Oomkes;888361 said:


> I just wish I had thought of it.


Haha there was quite a bit more to it but I edited most of it out..

"Truthfully I used to use a 20# propane bottle and a torch setup but it eventually got pretty hard to lug it around and melt ice with. So one day I was at a local gas station when I seen a Bic lighter and just went BINGO!!! There cheap,very compact,and do the job PERFECTLY!
I suggest that all snow professionals should make it mandatory for employees to carry one with them in case of extremely icy situations. I would also explain to them that it is for MELTING purposes only and they are not to use it to light cigarettes."


----------



## hydro_37

That's ALOT better Scott....lol


----------



## John Mac

A couple of years ago I read in my local paper about a guy that melted his ice on his porch with a torch. 


He no longer lives in that home anymore. I think it mysteriously burnt to the ground.


----------



## Triple L

On a more serious note, I actually do carry a hand held laser beamer with me to melt those 1/8 of an inch icy spots :laughing:


----------



## ScottPA

Triple L;890482 said:


> On a more serious note, I actually do carry a hand held laser beamer with me to melt those 1/8 of an inch icy spots :laughing:


Yeah, that's becoming the trend these days.


----------



## flyguy88_2000

*Ice spot*

I usually get a small piece of carpet, cut it a little larger than the ice spot and superglue the carpet down around the perimeter of the ice spot. Never fails. Plus the customers can use it to wipe their snowy shoes on, an added bonus. If that doesn't work, get an air hammer and replace the concrete slab entirely.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John Mac;890465 said:


> A couple of years ago I read in my local paper about a guy that melted his ice on his porch with a torch.
> 
> He no longer lives in that home anymore. I think it mysteriously burnt to the ground.





Triple L;890482 said:


> On a more serious note, I actually do carry a hand held laser beamer with me to melt those 1/8 of an inch icy spots :laughing:





flyguy88_2000;891122 said:


> I usually get a small piece of carpet, cut it a little larger than the ice spot and superglue the carpet down around the perimeter of the ice spot. Never fails. Plus the customers can use it to wipe their snowy shoes on, an added bonus. If that doesn't work, get an air hammer and replace the concrete slab entirely.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ScottPA

Haha, I'm glad to see this thread is still making everyone laugh!


----------



## coral

propane? that would get pretty costly on a long route, try an electric jackhammer, most porches have a plug, using their electricity = more cash in your pocket..... It cuts right thru the ice....


----------



## buckwheat_la

PROPANE?!?!?! propane is for wimps, my grandpa, used to carry a candle with him, eat some beans, then place the candle in front of the ice in question, then bent over and let the beans do the work, then he walked 5miles up hill both ways, in -50 weather, in his underwear, to do ice removal for widows, this way,


----------



## JDiepstra

OMG now this is some funny ****!

I have personally found the best way to clear a snowcovered, icy sidewalk it to douse the entire thing in gas and throw a match at it. Just pray noone needs to get in or out of the building til the gas burns off.


----------

